# Remote control Ariens



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you just don't feel like going out in the cold.











4WD Snow Blower RC Robot - RobotShop

$9,850  and 6-8 weeks and you two can have a Droid doing your driveway or sidewalk.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it me or is the bucket not as wide as what follows it? .. could be just the angle it's shot at. Very cool though. Drone snowblower ;-)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought it was odd they used a photo of it blowing snow with what appears to be the bucket up off the pavement 

You're right thought, the wheels do look wider than the bucket but I guess not when you look straight at it from the front.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, bucket seems too high. And for that money it had better do dishes and serve coffee. 10 large is over the top.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure...






So, if your neighbor suffers "snow rage", you'd be safe inside your house with this thing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i don't think the wheels are too wide its just the fenders


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For ten grand you still need line of sight to operate. IMHO for that money you should bury cable like a dog fence and it should work like the robot mowers and be autonomous. That would be cool


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Or put a video camera on it with a radio link so you can see what the thing's doing, like the R/C plane and helicopter people do.

Did I see somewhere that works via Bluetooth? Seems like that wouldn't have very much range. Of course maybe that's intentional, for safety reasons.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Make dang sure you have all the wet, frozen newspapers picked up. Tree branches. I'm wondering how it would do with EOD stuff? 
Still, it's pretty cool.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NOW YOU are being just plain silly. there BROTHER FROG.


----------

